# Instant Owner Bonds



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Today my fiancé decided to take H for a quick run this evening while the he had a chance with all the nice weather we've been having. As he was heading back into our neighborhood on the main drag a guy and his wife pulled over in their car. As James went to jog by the husband got out of the car and started to approach, eventually asking " is that a vizsla." As it turns out the couple has a 3 year old V and they live right around the corner from us but we've never seen them or their V. They've seen us walking H a few times and wanted to meet us but hadn't had a chance so they decided to make it happen tonight. They gave James their info so we can try to set up a play date one day and let them romp.

I just have to laugh because H gets noticed so often and it's such a cool common ground to have/find with people. I just think it's such a unique bond right off the bat. My coworkers find it weird that I think it's totally normal to walk up to another V owner, chat for a bit and offer up my contact info so we can try to meet up but other V owners get it. Tonight just helped to solidify how instant that bond is between owners and the lengths we'll go to for our pups. I'm not sure when we'll try to meet up with this couple but I love knowing there's another V so close to home now!


----------



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

I feel the same way! If I see another V somewhere I will walk up to the owners to chat, which is something I obviously don't do usually to strangers! Recently a couple moved down the block from us all the way from California (we're in Minnesota) with their new V puppy and we've had several play dates. As nice as it is for the dogs, I think the couple from California enjoy it just as much because they don't know many people here and it was a great way to make some new friends!


----------



## LEVIsMom (Jun 11, 2013)

So true! About a week ago I had Levi out for a bike/run and one street over (as we're whizzing past) a man yells is that a vizsla? I turned around and went back and told him yes. Then a female vizsla comes out the door with his wife and I was like omg you have one too! Everyone in the neighborhood knows Levi and I wondered why I didn't recognize them, turns out that they were moving in that day! We haven't had a play date yet because they've obviously been busy settling in and our free time just hasn't matched up but we expect to have one in the next week. Looking forward to playtime with another V and making friends with new neighbors!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Yeah the same thing happened when Lorraine (dog walker) takes Dharma off of my usual route. She found a man whose son has a female Vizsla too. I haven't had a chance to meet them yet. Dharma's sister lives in London too but I don't have their information.


----------

